# Is there a standard 10M scoring paper target?



## Spike_Outdoors (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi all, newbie here :bowdown:

Wondered if there was a standard 10m competitive scoring target or specific target dimensions available please?

Not that we're highly skilled here h34r:

I would just like to add a little spice to our practice sessions :target: based on modern competition 10m targets.

Many thanks


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

https://slingshooting.com/product/slingshot-world-cup-official-target-2018-italy-version/
It's official size for slingshot world Cup 2018

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Welcome Spike!

Slingshot Forum > Templates > Targets

There are several there that may work for you.

Have fun!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Check out ISCOR as well, they have rankings based off your results on a couple of different targets. I haven't gotten around to completing any of the challenges yet, but I hope to in the future.

https://slingshotrankings.com/


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Spike!!


----------



## Spike_Outdoors (Sep 10, 2019)

Thank you for the warm welcome guys.

For the links too.. much appreciated.

Could anyone tell me if there's a UK standard target or not, or if they are all much the same?

Would it be fair to assume a 10cm (1cm increments) target at 10M, would be rational?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome to the addiction ooops forum


----------

